
Zynga’s Real-Money Online Casino Is Now Live In The UK - esalazar
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/03/zyngas-real-money-online-casino-is-now-live-in-the-uk-with-minimum-bets-starting-at-0-01/
======
sksksk
I used to work as a developer in the gambling industry in the UK so have a bit
of experience in this field.

The UK gambling industry has done a really good job of self regulating, they
know that if they are too exploitative and do dirty tricks to get more money
from customers, the government would step in and regulate them.

We spent a lot of time building features to give customers some control. For
example, users could set hard limits to stop themselves playing too much, or
they could ban themselves from the site. If users were playing for too long,
we'd also ban them from the site temporarily. We also implemented a lot of
features which would stop them banning themselves and then rejoining using
their spouses account.

It'll be really interesting to see if Zynga plays by the same rules.

~~~
TomGullen
I have no idea if the UK gambling industry has been an exemplary beacon of
self regulation, but even if that is the case it is no guarantee that it will
continue to be the case.

You yourself say the only reason that they don't exploit their customers more
and 'do dirty tricks' is because of the threat of regulation.

How can we trust entities that make important decisions like these not based
on actual care for the end user, but based on the threat of government
regulation? (Which might actually be a good thing!)

What you've told me doesn't fill me with any confidence at all. You've
described to me what sounds like a delicate and potentially quite volatile
situation.

~~~
Djehngo
Could you explain your point to me please? I agree with the premise that the
current situation is unstable but I am not sure what conclusions you are
drawing. (Maybe something about the morality of the gambling industry?)

~~~
TomGullen
The original poster seems to be arguing that the gambling industry is doing 'a
great job' at self regulating. I believe that statement to be pretty
meaningless, and I think regulation is likely a positive thing.

The fact they've done a good job of regulating (assumption) up to this point
shouldn't be a consideration when deciding if they should be regulated in the
future because we inherently can't trust them, and there is no guarantee
whatsoever that it will continue that way (and I believe inevitable that at
some point one of them will step over the line if they haven't already)

------
TomGullen
Great just what we need.

This shows no creativity, initiative, grace or innovation. It's not addressing
any lacking market demands, they are just shoulder barging their way in and
taking their slice. To me this is just a cash grab. An unapologetic cash grab
in the middle of a recession.

~~~
OGinparadise
So what? Microsoft increases Office prices, Google fills the page with even
more ads, Zynga ads legal gambling.

~~~
TomGullen
Google increasing the volume of ads does not exploit peoples addictions (of
which a huge chunk of their revenues would derive from)

Zynga releasing a skinned online casino doesn't check any of HN's boxes of
values in my opinion.

~~~
nkohari
You're upset because Zynga is exploiting addictive behaviors? That's their
entire business model, and always has been.

~~~
TomGullen
That sort of model doesn't sit well with me, sure. The problem is when you
introduce real money gambling you've amped the entire thing up and it becomes
a lot easier for individuals to damage themselves more, and faster.

------
morganwilde
So what they did was add a Zynga scheme (not much besides a few colors
changed) to the partypoker.com client. How is this something that will save
the company? For how long have they been talking up their real-money gambling
stuff with the market eating it all up...

------
mootothemax
How on earth is the FarmVille-branded page of cute-fluffy-animals-with-
gambling legal, or even just acceptable?

Screenshot here:

[http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/screen-s...](http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/screen-
shot-2013-04-03-at-07-35-52.png?w=640&h=471)

I'm genuinely shocked.

~~~
Pkeod
What's wrong with it?

~~~
mootothemax
_What's wrong with it?_

It's exploitative; the graphics appeal to small children. Encouraging those
that aren't capable of understanding gambling is generally frowned upon, in
the UK at least.

~~~
jyap
Firstly, gambling is illegal for minors. Secondly, have you ever seen slot
machines? Players like to pick machines they feel comfortable with. This is
Zynga using their own branding to diversify into another product.

~~~
mootothemax
_Firstly, gambling is illegal for minors._

You think making something illegal stops it from ever occurring?

 _Secondly, have you ever seen slot machines?_

Honestly, no, although I've seen fruit machines in pubs, which I presume
operate on the same principle; lots of flashing lights and characterization.

I would be extremely surprised to see something branded like the FarmVille
page.

~~~
joosters
The one thing to be said of online casinos is that they offer good protection
against underage gamblers. Unlike a fruit machine in a pub, you can't just
wander by and anonymously put money in. The payment systems generally prevent
registering/depositing by under-18s. And even the Gibraltar gambling
commission (of which Zynga falls under) is very strict about preventing minors
from playing.

------
kosei
Considering one of their most successful games has been Zynga Poker for a
while, it's surprising it took this long.

What they do have, however, is a very captive network audience. Assuming they
have the right targeting, they should be able to run interstitials driving
players from their free games (especially Zynga Poker, Zynga Slots, Zynga
Slingo) over to these sites at a low cost. You don't have to agree with their
creativity to see that this is a no-brainer for them.

------
wslh
Time to buy Zynga stocks?

Who is surprised by this move? Zynga was always an unoriginal and uncreative
company. This seems the smartest greedy execution in this context.

~~~
TomGullen
By the time you start seeing comments like this, it's generally too late and
it's already built into the price. People have been speculating Zynga would do
this for years now.

~~~
nkohari
The real question is: will they be successful at lobbying the US government to
allow them to operate in the States? Buying the stock now is (in my mind)
largely a bet that they will be.

~~~
TomGullen
The performance of the current online casino is also an important part of the
equation, if it fails then going to the US probably wont be much more
successful. So I think it's a gamble based on current performance and the
potential of expanding to other territories.

Online gambling in the US is a much tougher nut from what I've read.

------
durzagott
How does this differ to any of the other hundreds of online casinos in the UK?

~~~
dayglogee
Their expertise in keeping users addicted...?

------
tlarkworthy
depressing news. People don't have money to waste right now.

~~~
Pkeod
Do you "waste" money on entertainment? Should what you value be imposed on
others?

~~~
TomGullen
I'd like to know how many users are actually 'being entertained' as supposed
to scratching a slight addictive itch.

~~~
Pkeod
Most everything you do in life is chasing highs and reinforcing biological
addictions or psychological habits. Going for a run? Chasing that runner's
high, scratching that addiction itch. Having sex? Getting that orgasm high,
scratching that addiction itch. Eating food you love? Getting that sugar high,
scratching that addiction itch.

Research on slot machine players:
[http://www.emeraldinsight.com/journals.htm?articleid=1705333...](http://www.emeraldinsight.com/journals.htm?articleid=17053337&show=abstract)

Utilitarian gamblers, in essence, are looking for something to do. Many are
seniors, who are looking to kill time, reduce boredom, or simply get out of
the house – and they are less motivated by financial rewards or excitement.
Some enjoy people-watching as much as the actual slot play.

Excitement gamblers are looking for a buzz – the thrill of winning a jackpot,
relaxing and having a good time. This group doesn’t like progressive machines
with bigger payouts because they don’t pay off frequently enough to provide
the excitement.

Multipurpose gamblers tend to be younger, less educated, have lower household
income, and are less likely to be married and own a home. Their motivation is
to have fun and win money, and they are attracted to themed games and other
machines they consider “lucky” or fun to play.

Relaxation gamblers were the most educated and well-to-do, and played slot
machines for the socialization and fun. However, they also like to stay within
their denomination – usually 25-cent machines or $1 machines, and often look
at slot play as a way to relieve day-to-day stress.

